# servicing overland brass ho es44ac loco



## mojom (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi, I have just purchased my first ho diesel brass locomotive, a consignment model. I would like to oil and grease the necessary parts, and service it, how ever there are no instructions on how to take the model apart to expose the gears or what oil/grease to use. Can someone point me in the right direction as to where I can get some instructions? I have emailed overland, but as I have just joined the forum, I thought I would ask if any of you had done this and can advise?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...:thumbsup:

There are so many different models, but they all follow the same basic formula. Posting pics would help direct you along better. Here's a place to start as well... http://hoseeker.org/misccatalogs.html


----------

